

Guy hacks Times Square screens with iPhone transmitter? - boh
http://www.9to5mac.com/56034/guy-hacks-times-square-screens-with-iphone-transmitter/

======
ChuckMcM
Hoax. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322401>

